
Ask HN: Is it time for YouTube to go? - matonias
As a user of YouTube from the very beginning, I see YT only going downhill. It used to be an awesome place where there was funny, honest and real content. The content nowadays is filled with self-obsessed people, click-bait titles and stupid pranks. Is it time for a new platform that will bring us back to the old good days? (&#x27;member&#x27;)
======
onion2k
You're conflating "content I like" with "content that people like". _A lot_ of
people watch those 'bad' videos. As hard as it might be to believe, they're
content people watch. There's no reason for Youtube to change what they do -
that's content that makes them a lot of money.

What there almost certainly is room for is a site (or sites) that curate
videos in order to filter out the content you and people like you don't want
to see. Essentially you'd pay (directly perhaps, or through some sort of
affiliate scheme if Youtube offers one) for someone to trawl through the
rubbish to find things that match your criteria. There'd be a lot of risk -
Youtubers can limit playback of their videos to only on Youtube so content
could vanish, and you'd be relying on Youtube for revenue, plus it'd be
something Youtube themselves could quite easily introduce as a feature on
their site. Still, there's almost certainly a market for it.

~~~
matonias
That's what I have been thinking of. Because there is a lot of good content on
YT, but too much sh*t that is in between. I have the feeling that they are
killing themselves (user-friendly-wise) by keeping the shitty content.
Unfortunately its money > quality.

------
herbst
Honestly i dont even notice all that crap other than some youtubers i followed
that complained about it. If you use YouTube to watch what you want to watch
it is still just as amazing as it ever was.

------
detaro
IMHO: Don't click on the "trending" tab and everything is fine, at least once
you subscribe to a few users so it has something to create suggestions off.
There is a lot of annoying stuff, but also many many high-quality creators and
the bad is easy to avoid.

An alternative could do things better, but I'd expect YouTube is still clearly
good enough that it would have a hard time getting users.

~~~
simonh
I clicked on Trending a few days ago and discovered "Simon's Cat". It's how my
youngest daughter discovered Numberphile (I'd actually showed my kids some of
them a while back but she'd forgotten, now she's addicted).

I never really used YT regularly, just looking up the latest Scott Manley
Kerbal video form time to time, but my kids were subscribing to channels so I
started to as well. Now I'm hooked and have subscribed to some great channels
like Nerdwriter, Primitive Technology and Close to Truth. For me, Youtube has
never been better.

